
Show HN: Olivia, a distributed, in-memory, Key-value store in Go - ianleeclark
https://github.com/GrappigPanda/Olivia
======
ianleeclark
Hey all, this was mostly a learning project, but was overall really enjoyable.
There's still a TON of more things which I want to add to it and improve
(mostly switching to a consensus protocol and improve node discoverability).
If there's any questions, feel free to ask!

